# Wooden Plaques



## jackthelab (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi

Thought I would share a simple project which I have been able to turn around off and on over the years. It involves using the metal scripts from cars, boats, engines whatever. The one in the photo is the side script off the cowl of a mid 50s 35 HP Johnson outboard. The project is made from scrap wood pieces with the script mounted to it. Pretty much a niche market but there are buyers for these items. Every time when I visit the junkyard for parts and I see an old car from the 50s and 60s with a usable script on it I can usually get it for next to nothing. Just thought I would share.


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

adding this to my 'to do' list. Will start keeping my eye out for things like this when I do my junk shopping. Thanks!


----------

